# Medicare supplement plan



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm 62 years old, so I'm 3 years Medicare will kick in.
I'm currently retired collecting widows benefits on my late hubby S.S.
I pay my own health insurance,an essential plan through Excellus Blue Cross,I'm satisfied with it,my meds are covered with a minimal co-pay as well as my doctor visits and diagnostics. 
Here's my question: Is it possible to keep this very good and inexpensive plan in place as opposed to a medicare supplement plan?


----------



## HarryH (Jun 5, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I'm 62 years old, so I'm 3 years Medicare will kick in.
> I'm currently retired collecting widows benefits on my late hubby S.S.
> I pay my own health insurance,an essential plan through Excellus Blue Cross,I'm satisfied with it,my meds are covered with a minimal co-pay as well as my doctor visits and diagnostics.
> Here's my question: Is it possible to keep this very good and inexpensive plan in place as opposed to a medicare supplement plan?



Maybe this will help. https://medicarepartc.com/im-turning-65-will-happen-old-health-insurance-coverage-medicare-cover/


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I'm 62 years old, so I'm 3 years Medicare will kick in.
> I'm currently retired collecting widows benefits on my late hubby S.S.
> I pay my own health insurance,an essential plan through Excellus Blue Cross,I'm satisfied with it,my meds are covered with a minimal co-pay as well as my doctor visits and diagnostics.
> Here's my question: Is it possible to keep this very good and inexpensive plan in place as opposed to a medicare supplement plan?



You should call and ask the insurance company if that is possible.  I believe it's up to them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 6, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> You should call and ask the insurance company if that is possible.  I believe it's up to them.


Ditto..Large companies have plans that can be covered over when the time comes.


----------



## RustyatMMC (Jun 6, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I'm 62 years old, so I'm 3 years Medicare will kick in.
> Here's my question: Is it possible to keep this very good and inexpensive plan in place as opposed to a medicare supplement plan?



Giantsfan1954, 

You will need to talk with your insurance company.  Often they will want to drop you off to Medicare.

If you are on the ACA (Obamacare), you will be required to drop your coverage and enroll in Medicare.  You cannot have Medicare and ACA at the same time.  Medicare is considered creditable coverage.  

Here is the nasty secret if you are on the ACA and getting a big subsidy (say $1,000 a month).  The subsidy is being sent to your insurance company on your behalf.  Once you qualify for Medicare (remember Part A enrollment is automatic), you have to drop ACA.  If you don't tell the Marketplace (ACA), they will keep sending that subsidy to the company.  The kicker is, you will have to pay that subsidy back in taxes if it is determined you had Medicare and ACA at the same time.  Even though the ACA sent the premium (subsidy) to the insurance company, you have to pay it back because it was paying your premiums.  

It's even worse if you get your entire premium covered by your subsidy.   You could forget that you have to tell the ACA to cancel your coverage because you enroll in Medicare,  It's easy to do becuase you aren't paying any premiums.  Meanwhile, the entire premium is being paid on your behalf by the ACA.  Once you do your taxes the next year, they determined you never cancelled your ACA and had Medicare at the same time, you will owe back all that subsidy you received because you weren't supposed to get it in the first place (because you were on Medicare and it's creditable coverage - cannot have both).

Lots of my ACA clients who are getting big subsidies are really upset when they have to drop that coverage and start Medicare.  They are often paying more to go onto Medicare.

The other side, people who are not getting subsidies are elated to drop ACA and get on Medicare.  Had a client just last month start Medicare.  She was paying $1300 a month in premiums.  Her husband is still paying $1500 a month now.  He starts Medicare in October.  For those not getting a subsidy and are close to Medicare, it's a tough road.  

Just wanted to include a view from both sides.

I hope that helps.  Good luck!
Rusty


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sorry that I wasn't clear.
I'm 63,I'm collecting widows benefits on my deceased husbands S.S. record.
I'm not currently on Medicare and won't be until I'm 65,since I'm not disabled


----------



## RustyatMMC (Jun 6, 2017)

Sorry, I misread the post and realized the situation, so i updated my post with relevant info for you.  Hope it helps!
Rusty


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 6, 2017)

You answered my question,thankyou.
I get my insurance through the N.Y.S. Dept. Of Health marketplace which I believe is part of the ACA.
So I will have to convert to Medicare and a supplement in 2 years.
Going to put a huge strain on the budget,oh well....


----------



## RustyatMMC (Jun 7, 2017)

http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...ties-for-some-who-signed-up-late-for-medicare

[h=1]*Feds To Waive Penalties For Some Who Signed Up Late For Medicare*[/h]
Here is an article about what I mentioned in my post.


----------



## GreenSky (Jun 7, 2017)

Medicare plus supplement generally is far less expensive that non-subsidized Obamacare.  80% of my clients have Plan N and I even recommend the high deductible plan f for many of them.

I'll be eligible for Medicare in about 18 months which is only a couple of months following my wife's 65th birthday.  I plan on buying the latter plan (HDF) for about $25/mo to go with our Medicare.  Unless something changes (and it probably will), we will pay under $400 a month for both of us as opposed to the $1,300 we now pay to share a $8,000 deductible.

Alternatively we can get a zero premium HMO with $2,500 share of cost and jointly save about $100/mo.  However, I prefer to choose my doctors, hospitals, etc.  I have many clients on HMO plans and they're very happy with them - until they find out that they can't get the treatment they want, or have to get permission to see specialists, or ....

Quality health insurance costs money.  But I won't put a price on access to virtually any doctor and hospital I choose in any of the 58 states.

Rick


----------



## Lolly (Jun 8, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> Medicare plus supplement generally is far less expensive that non-subsidized Obamacare.  80% of my clients have Plan N and I even recommend the high deductible plan f for many of them.
> 
> I'll be eligible for Medicare in about 18 months which is only a couple of months following my wife's 65th birthday.  I plan on buying the latter plan (HDF) for about $25/mo to go with our Medicare.  Unless something changes (and it probably will), we will pay under $400 a month for both of us as opposed to the $1,300 we now pay to share a $8,000 deductible.
> 
> ...




$25 a month for plan F?   Are you certain?    I pay $150 a month for plan G..  which is identical to Plan F except I pay the $183 a year part B deductible.  After that, I have zero out of pocket.   Of course.. I'm a about 5 years older than you..  My hubby is 65 and he pays about $130 a month for Plan G.     You might want to look at Plan G.. If your yearly premiums savings over Plan F are greater the then $183 part B deductible.. it makes more sense to go with plan G.

For the heck of it I just calculated our monthly healthcare expenses for my husband and I.   We have traditional Medicare with part B and both of us carry BC/BS plan G.  Between the two of us we pay $540 a month.  Plus we each need to satisfy the $183 part B deductible.   After that out of pocket is zero.


----------



## GreenSky (Jun 8, 2017)

$25 is for the HIGH DEDUCTIBLE PLAN F.  It kicks in after you pay all share of costs (deductible plus 20%) up to $2,200.  If you do the math (especially if there are 2 people involved) it can be the best value.

BTW, if you like Plan G, take a look at Plan N.  Excess charges are almost never an issue as 96% of doctors that accept Medicare also accept assignment.  So like Plan G you pay the $183 deductible, then up to $20 for SOME office visits and $50 for ER unless admitted.  It can save $300+ EACH vs Plan G.

Rick


----------



## Dudewho (Jun 16, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I'm 62 years old, so I'm 3 years Medicare will kick in.
> I'm currently retired collecting widows benefits on my late hubby S.S.
> I pay my own health insurance,an essential plan through Excellus Blue Cross,I'm satisfied with it,my meds are covered with a minimal co-pay as well as my doctor visits and diagnostics.
> Here's my question: Is it possible to keep this very good and inexpensive plan in place as opposed to a medicare supplement plan?





"Possible"-Yes. Likely-No. 
The planyou are happy with is being paid for by who? You or you and a previousemployer? If an employer is involved, they most likely stop paying for the planwhen you are eligible for Medicare. Cheaper for them.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 16, 2017)

Self pay


----------



## Manatee (Aug 29, 2017)

Don't overlook Medicare Advantage plans, we have been well served by them for 18 years in 2 different states.


----------



## Trade (Sep 2, 2017)

*Medicare Supplemental Policies: Do You Need One?*

Here's one of the better articles I've seen on Medicare Supplemental plans. 

[video]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-belk/medicare-supplemental-policies_b_3901861.html[/video]



> If you’re on Medicare or about to receive Medicare you might be  wondering: “should I also get supplemental health insurance?” The truth  is, if you get supplemental insurance for free (for example, from your  former employer), then sure. Otherwise, if you have Medicare and buy a  supplemental policy with your own money, you are effectively giving an  insurance company your money so that they can keep it.
> 
> Here’s why:



continue here


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 2, 2017)

Good article, Trade.  Thanks.


----------

